# Investigating a Move to the Alcobaca Area



## Debdowns2 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello:

My family is considering a job relocation to Portugal and have many questions. First, his position will be in Alcobaca and we would like to live near the most metropolitan city possible without a long commute to Alcobaca for him each day.

Is there public transportation in portugal and how reliable is it?

Does anyone know the tax implications for Americans working in Portugal for a US company? I may also transfer to a position within my company which is actually an Anglo-Dutch company that has a US based operation around the globe, LexisNexis.

We need to consider schools and a nanny or child care for our 2 and 3 yr old.

There is much much more of course..but would there be any transplants who care to chime in? My husband's company has never done a sponsorship of a fooreign national moving to Portugal from the states so would it help if they initiated the steps?

Thanks,

Debbie


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Debs,
I live in Alcobaca and can highly recommend the area. You would need a car as public transport is available but quite poor. The tax implications would be the same for an American working here as it would anyone else.
Schools depend on the age of your kids, if they are young enough I would put them straight into the state school, they would learn Portuguese much quicker that way. If you prefer, then the international school is based in Marinha Grande.
Nannies are always available.
If you live close to Alcobaca, then the nearest city would be Caldas da Rainha or Leiria depending which side of Alcobaca you decided to call home.
If you need any further help, please ask.
James


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello Debbie,
Sorry, I can't help as we are still searching for a place to call home.

I just couldn't resist a reply though. I just love your description of ex-pats as 'transplants'. Precious.

All the best for your new life in PT.

Regards,

Chris


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

If you need help Chris, pm me. I don't charge anything.
James


----------



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Debs, I'd have to agree with Silvers and say that Alcobaça is a very agreeable place to live. We have 4 supermarkets, a hospital, cinema, municipal swimming pool, tennis courts, great local schools, a beautiful monastery and hardly any crime to speak of. It's also only 15mins from the nearest beach. I'd say that Caldas da Rainha is better for clothes shopping but, apart from that, Alcobaça has everything you could need. Not that I'm biased or anything ;o)


----------

